# New Driftwood addition



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked up some malaysian wood locally and I love it. Not sure whether to get add more or get something different to accent the tank, also something with more height, not sure. any input appreciated.
This is my daughters tank actually not mine so unfortunately certain things must stay like BackGround and the Blue and White rock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd add a tank-sized piece of the same driftwood.


----------



## bbonds007 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have had same drift wood you have for years fish love it you can also set each piece on top of each other stacking it up creates crevices and my jewels lay eggs in all the time


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi walzon1,

The driftwood look awesome. If you are planning to get more, I prefer drift wood that looks similar to keep a natural and consistent theme.

As for adding height, a good option is using branch like drift wood pointed down that either floats or is attached to the rim/center brace of the tank. It makes it look like a riparian tree branch/root is dipping into the tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

